# BSNL's first ever loss is a whopping INR 1800 crores!



## lywyre (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, thats terrible.

The telecom company that not long ago competed for the coveted 'Navaratna' status is now in tatter losing out to the private sector and carrying a loss of over INR 1800 crores.

Source: The Hindu


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2010)

Give us better Internet and pings.


----------



## pauldmps (Dec 27, 2010)

BSNL will all the way Doordarshan has gone. *******************


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 27, 2010)

I cant belive it...BSNL posted that its 3g subscriber base crossed 20lakh

and u r telling it got loss...mmm strange...is it scam again somewhere


----------



## harshsaini (Dec 30, 2010)

3G free kiya hua tha, for more than 1 year, loss to hona hi tha,,


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 2, 2011)

BSNL truly deserve to be in loss! Their services are for name sake, they work but if anything goes wrong the customer care officials just give foolish looks on asking to solve it..


----------



## anand1 (Jan 5, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> I cant belive it...BSNL posted that its 3g subscriber base crossed 20lakh
> 
> and u r telling it got loss...mmm strange...is it scam again somewhere



It's really bad for any PSU and Govt. too. I agree with sujoyp. I have a very bitter experience with BSNL. God knows what will happen with this PSU.


----------



## niceboy (Jan 10, 2011)

BSNL can't survive with their inefficient work force.


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2011)

BSNL currently has the best internet plan for high downloaders like me, show me any isp here that provides BSNL like speeds(2 MBps for 6hrs each day) and without any kind of fup limits, and I'll take back my word. The customer care does suck but the rates and no FUP are just unbelievable, if BSNL goes out or something be happy with your 40GB fup from other isps, also the night unlimited is very good and it does not interfere with my normal browsing schedule, so their plans are actually better, its just a lack of marketing and internal conspiracy that's doing this to bsnl, just like all other government firms, also the government is just too careless when selecting employees, when hiring they try to measure the candidates academic capabilities only, unlike private companies that try to measure their communication and technical skills as well.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 22, 2011)

Since its an government entity , its failure is inevitable .it should get ready itself for disinvestment for its survival


----------



## abhijangda (Jan 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> BSNL currently has the best internet plan for high downloaders like me, show me any isp here that provides BSNL like speeds(2 MBps for 6hrs each day) and without any kind of fup limits, and I'll take back my word. The customer care does suck but the rates and no FUP are just unbelievable, if BSNL goes out or something be happy with your 40GB fup from other isps, also the night unlimited is very good and it does not interfere with my normal browsing schedule, so their plans are actually better, its just a lack of marketing and internal conspiracy that's doing this to bsnl, just like all other government firms, also the government is just too careless when selecting employees, when hiring they try to measure the candidates academic capabilities only, unlike private companies that try to measure their communication and technical skills as well.


absolutely correct man!!


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 22, 2011)

I have BSNL BB for 7 years now, I am impressed by the internet service of them however their customer cell absolutely sucks, whenever I call their customer care for anything the poor behavior and kiddish comments makes me feel I am in stone age still. They were only the one Govt. company who started with the maximum possible capital. So this loss is normal unless they hire some good skilled (Non academically) person as tkin said pretty well.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 22, 2011)

the said ammount should have been profits..anyway their plans are best but still win a lot customers by changing the Rs.499 plan to Rs.250 as speed offered in dat plan is only 256 kbps hence Rs.250 for a low speed unlimited connection is only justified..

Btw all other plans are good especially Rs.900 4mbps one


----------



## desiibond (Jan 22, 2011)

there is no need to worry. It's run by government and no matter what the loss is, it will never cease to exist.


----------



## paroh (Jan 23, 2011)

desiibond said:


> there is no need to worry. It's run by government and no matter what the loss is, it will never cease to exist.



But if Bsnl or mtnl goes completely in the hand of private player like electricity NDPL and BSES that what will happs??


----------



## asingh (Jan 23, 2011)

^^
I doubt they will let  it go private. Last time they tried for MTNL, the workers went on a strike. Big PITA. Basically it is the machinery of our government. When the cellular cloud started BSNL was the leader. Heck they all ready had a network -- for runners like Airtel / Hutch had to start from scratch, now see where they are. Even the CC of the private players is just as bad. Any one tried the 'english; option with Tata Indicom. You will faint.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2011)

Tata Photon is nothing but robbing its customers

Rs. 500 for 1 gb at 3.1 mbps(that also upto)?TOO MUCH


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> I doubt they will let  it go private. Last time they tried for MTNL, the workers went on a strike. Big PITA. Basically it is the machinery of our government. When the cellular cloud started BSNL was the leader. Heck they all ready had a network -- for runners like Airtel / Hutch had to start from scratch, now see where they are. Even the CC of the private players is just as bad. Any one tried the 'english; option with Tata Indicom. You will faint.


Not to mention the awful prices, BSNL was first and still the only company in India to provide a good speed/limit vs cost plan(Home 500), I download about 120GB per month, still to find any from other companies, airtel has good plan but the worst FUP ever(if BSNL goes FUP, I'll go nuts). BSNL is sufferer of conspiracy and bad hire tactics.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 24, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Btw all other plans are good especially Rs.900 4mbps one



Is that an Unlimited plan?


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Is that an Unlimited plan?


Yes and no(partially), its unlimited but after 8GB speed goes down to 256Kbps, better to get 750/- plan that gives 512Kbps constant unlimited(without any FUP limits)


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> Yes and no(partially), its unlimited but after 8GB speed goes down to 256Kbps, better to get 750/- plan that gives 512Kbps constant unlimited(without any FUP limits)



Okay, thanks. I am on 750


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 24, 2011)

fup is probably a little time away considering this loss


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> fup is probably a little time away considering this loss


Who cares, all we need is Home500, over 100GB downloaded this month alone.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 24, 2011)

I think the download speed for Home UL 750 is 2 mbps, the surfing speed is 256 kbps I guess. Am I right?


----------



## Jerin (Jan 24, 2011)

No its speed is 512 kbps.

This loss is just an inflated one. I don't see any reason for this huge loss. The company is doing exceedingly well.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 24, 2011)

Jerin said:


> No its speed is 512 kbps.
> 
> This loss is just an inflated one. I don't see any reason for this huge loss. The company is doing exceedingly well.


Download too? But how will I get... anyway!


----------



## nvdkhan (Jan 25, 2011)

Due to coming of rivals like Airtel, Idea Bsnl has lost their customers...
But it has best tariff for internet like no other..


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I think the download speed for Home UL 750 is 2 mbps, the surfing speed is 256 kbps I guess. Am I right?



What is the difference b/w surfing and downloading ?


----------



## bilallucky (Jan 25, 2011)

I lesson BSNL in loss i think their services are for name sake they work but if anything goes wrong the customer care officials just give foolish looks on asking to solve the problem.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 25, 2011)

Faun said:


> What is the difference b/w surfing and downloading ?



There shouldn't be any difference, but there is. When I download anything I got almost 1.8-1.9 mbps but while surfing I got maybe 512 kbps. That's why there is a term 'UP TO' used in their BB plan.


----------



## ico (Jan 25, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> There shouldn't be any difference, but there is. When I download anything I got almost 1.8-1.9 mbps but while surfing I got maybe 512 kbps. That's why there is a term 'UP TO' used in their BB plan.


nope.

Everything = download. Surfing = download. The difference is, when you browse/surf a website, you download a lot of small things which make up your page. You again get 1.8-1.9 mbps when you surf but you are downloading a lot of small files instead of one big file, so there is lag here and there.

The word "up to" is used by ISPs to tell you that you will get any speed "up to" 2mbps depending on how they are congested. And the word "up to" is only used in India because these morons can't even guarantee you low speeds.


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2011)

^^exactly.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 26, 2011)

ico said:


> nope.
> 
> Everything = download. Surfing = download. The difference is, when you browse/surf a website, you download a lot of small things which make up your page. You again get 1.8-1.9 mbps when you surf but you are downloading a lot of small files instead of one big file, so there is lag here and there.
> 
> The word "up to" is used by ISPs to tell you that you will get any speed "up to" 2mbps depending on how they are congested. And the word "up to" is only used in India because these morons can't even guarantee you low speeds.



Thanks fyi, but can't believe with near about 2 mbps speed the browsing is pathetically slow.   Which ain't the case for downloading anyway.

Very True & LOL @2nd paragraph.


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2011)

You might be feeling lag because of slow DNS servers. Domain names might be taking time to resolve. Try switching to OpenDNS' DNS servers.

208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220

Although I use these:
4.2.2.2
4.2.2.1
8.8.8.8


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay changed them. Do I need to change anything else?
Thanks anyway.


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2011)

It is:

208.*67*.222.222
208.*67*.220.220

067 is completely wrong.


----------



## jagzviruz (Jan 27, 2011)

I have been with BSNL Internet services since the days of DIAS connections. They have always delivered on the speed and never on the Customer Service side. The seats are occupied by untrained officials who seldom have any understanding of the system. Compare it to any of the other private operators, their service is just the same. The only difference is that the private operators have well spoken un-trained CSC executives.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 27, 2011)

ico said:


> It is:
> 
> 208.*67*.222.222
> 208.*67*.220.220
> ...



Done.
Anything else?


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2011)

Perfect.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## bilallucky (Feb 1, 2011)

I cant believe it BSNL posted that its 3g subscriber base crossed 20lakh


----------



## chandrabhan ahuja (Feb 5, 2011)

hmmm... well hello.... guys... i hve started using forums today..well i m hell confused and hve no friends here.... can u guys help me...????


----------



## manoj_mafiosi (Feb 5, 2011)

tkin said:


> BSNL currently has the best internet plan for high downloaders like me, show me any isp here that provides BSNL like speeds(2 MBps for 6hrs each day) and without any kind of fup limits, and I'll take back my word. The customer care does suck but the rates and no FUP are just unbelievable, if BSNL goes out or something be happy with your 40GB fup from other isps, also the night unlimited is very good and it does not interfere with my normal browsing schedule, so their plans are actually better, its just a lack of marketing and internal conspiracy that's doing this to bsnl, just like all other government firms, also the government is just too careless when selecting employees, when hiring they try to measure the candidates academic capabilities only, unlike private companies that try to measure their communication and technical skills as well.



Perfect buddy..


----------

